# Rack tubs size



## Tyrant pets (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi so im working on a few rack systems atm for adult snakes. Mainly stimsons and woma pythons and i wanted to know what size tubs would you guys use for adult stimson and womas.
Im currently gonna use tubs i found at bunnings.
Size of that is 652mm × 413mm x 163mm
(Pic for refence)
Im thinking this is fine for stimmys but just thought i ask.

had issues building this into shelf but this is it currently.

Cheers
[doublepost=1597287036,1595247438][/doublepost]



End result.
Removed the first one i uploaded because this style is way easier to build.

Threaded 6mm bar sealed wood and aluminium tape cost me $200 to make the large one.

Using a dimmer to control the heat with a 10a breaker for protection 
Will be doing some cable management soon.


----------



## dansocks (Aug 13, 2020)

What litreage tubs are you using?


----------



## Tyrant pets (Aug 13, 2020)

dansocks said:


> What litreage tubs are you using?


34L tubs from bunnings $9.99 each
*Width* 390mm
*Height* 155mm
*Length* 790mm

For baby rack i will have to check i dont remember


----------



## dansocks (Aug 13, 2020)

Tyrant pets said:


> 34L tubs from bunnings $9.99 each
> *Width* 390mm
> *Height* 155mm
> *Length* 790mm
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 13, 2020)

That style of rack is definitely becoming a popular one

If you don’t mind me asking what it costs to buy the parts?

I want to make an 80L bells tub rack


----------



## Tyrant pets (Aug 13, 2020)

Herptology said:


> That style of rack is definitely becoming a popular one
> 
> If you don’t mind me asking what it costs to buy the parts?
> 
> I want to make an 80L bells tub rack


Sure
For rack
$191.50 total. - not including heat cable or tools like drills.

Dimmer control total: $56.19

Breaker 4113 enclosure: $5.78
Mounting block:$2.46
Dimmer came with 1 gang plate:$46.20
10a breaker:$3.75
I already had cable.

RACK BREAKDOWN(all from bunnings)
*M6 x 1.2m Hot Dipped Galvanised Threaded Rod $3.80 × 4 = $15.20*

*Zenith M6 Hot Dipped Galvanised Hexagon Nuts - Box of 50*
*5.40 ea i got two = $10.80*

*Zenith M6 Hot Dipped Galvanised Flat Washers - 400 Pack*
*$29.90*

*Move It 75mm 50kg Black Rubber Swivel Plate Castor With Brake*
*$4.90 × 4 = $19.60*

*Foilboard 50mm x 50m Aluminium Tape*
*$15.60*

*CustomPine 1800 x 595 x 16mm White Melamine Shelving*
*$25.10 × 4 = $100.40 *
*I cut them in half and got 8 shelfs.*


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 13, 2020)

Tyrant pets said:


> Sure
> For rack
> $182.50 total. - not including heat cable or tools like drills.


Exactly what I needed!


----------



## Rob (Aug 14, 2020)

Tyrant pets said:


> *Move It 75mm 50kg Black Rubber Swivel Plate Castor With Brake*
> *$4.90 × 4 = $10.60*




Typo?


----------



## Tyrant pets (Aug 14, 2020)

Rob said:


> Typo?


Yea fixed now


----------

